# Anyone in for a pot Tounament at Paradise PFA near Tifton?



## gsu51 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just checking if anyone is interested in a pot tournament at Paradise PFA(Patrick).  I was looking to see if there was already one listed but haven't found one.  If anyone is interested reply to this thread or send me a PM.  I was thinking $25 a boat and $5 per angler big fish pot.  Winner takes all.  Fish from safe light weigh in at 3.


----------



## Jivey (May 11, 2010)

*It's on!*

When do you want to do this? I am always game for a pot tourney @ Paradiso. Just tell me when.


----------



## Rockett (May 12, 2010)

Yeah I may go over and take JIVEY's MONEY!


----------



## tnhikr44 (May 13, 2010)

Depending on when, I would be willing to donate to the winner. I think it would be better to pay one place per five boats or so though... I just think that format generates more interest among folks who do not fish there often. I do not mind getting beat by the lake pro (that has happened countless times), but it would be nice to have a shot at something... Paradise is like a two hundred mile round trip for me.
By the way, I have never done all that well there. I have caught fish each time there... but never anything like I see in pictures. Consider my entry fee as easy money....


----------



## fishbasket (May 14, 2010)

Same here live about 60 miles from it only fished it once.                    i would like to attend one also


----------



## jerry finney (May 15, 2010)

im in give us a date


----------



## BASSIN (May 18, 2010)

I was thinking of heading to Paradise PFA this weekend, anyone got any tips on what the bass are doing right now and what lakes may be best?


----------



## gsu51 (May 18, 2010)

*Dates*

What dates work well with everyone?  I can just pick a date but if everyones schedules are predicated by the plans their wife makes for them like mine is, it might be better to get everyones input.  I went three weekends ago fish were post spawn and tough to catch.  If everyone wants me to pick a date just let me know.  Im very interested in still doing the tourny.  I am by no means a Paradise pro but if Jivey is there we need to sink him cause he is considered the Paradise pro, considering he has probably fished the park for like 10 years.


----------



## tnhikr44 (May 19, 2010)

I am open for any weekend, pending unknown honey-do stuff surely to pop up. The sooner the better though, I imagine the water temperatures down that way, in those shallow lakes, have got to be approaching 85 by now (I saw 81 at Flat Creek yesterday). The warmer it gets the less active they will be, even though those fish seem to be used to 90 plus degree water, I saw 92 last year down there in early summer.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok looking for a pot tourny either 1/1 or 1/8.  Depending on how many can come we can use that weekend.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Dec 14, 2010)

I might be ineterested in Jan. 1, 2011 but not Jan, 8, 2011. Which lake are we allowed to fish?


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 14, 2010)

I would say any thats how we usually do it at Paradise.  So thats one for Jan 1.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Dec 14, 2010)

Scratch me off the list sorry I will not be down south that weekend.


----------



## Rockett (Dec 15, 2010)

I could make the one one January 1st - Probably could talk JIvey into coming also.  he likes giving me his money!!!!


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am familiar with Jesse's money too, and yours if I'm not mistaken (lake Meyers, nothing to do with side scan either).  I understand though, JIvey took you on your home lake this past weekend.  I'll put you in as Jan 1.  Good talking to you


----------



## dett23 (Dec 17, 2010)

were do u meet 2 sign up for tournament  i fished one 2 years ago there the rule was u could fish ponds with cement ramps only


----------



## senkofan1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am in also. 8th works better for me.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 18, 2010)

Senko I have you in for the 8th. We meet at the building in front of lake Patrick and check livewells. We don't limit the lakes to just concrete. I don't know why anyone would fish a lake without the ramp though it's a pain in the butt to launch. Get your friends guys it will be a fun day of fishing I think.


----------



## senkofan1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Is this a team tournament or just individual weights


----------



## senkofan1 (Dec 20, 2010)

so will it be on the 8th or 1st I have two more teams that are in.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 20, 2010)

I would be interested if it was on the 1st. I have a tourney in FL., on the 8th.


----------



## dett23 (Dec 20, 2010)

put me down for the 8th


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 21, 2010)

Let's do the 8th best five fish $25 bucks a person winner takes all. We can do 5 bucks for big fish.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 27, 2010)

Guys unfortunately this is going to have to happen on the 1st for me otherwise I'm not going to make it.  Anyone able to do the 1st


----------



## Rockett (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah I'll be there if it's on the 1st - I have a tourney in Florida the 8th!


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 29, 2010)

Alright fellas anyone else going to make it this weekend to paradise for a pot tourny.  It can't just be me and Rocket he'll take all my money.


----------



## senkofan1 (Dec 29, 2010)

cant do it on the first neither can the other two teams i had. Oh well maybe next month. 
We should start a once a month tournament pot luck tournament over there.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sounds good to me senko should be the last weekend of the month.


----------



## Rockett (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd be there for them.


----------



## bobcat (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in and can probably get a few people up as well. Ill have  to wait till deer season goes out before I can go and the other guys will want to wait till it goes out as well. Try and put together a schedule where its planned ahead and I'm game if all works out.


----------



## senkofan1 (Jan 2, 2011)

bobcat said:


> I'm in and can probably get a few people up as well. Ill have  to wait till deer season goes out before I can go and the other guys will want to wait till it goes out as well. Try and put together a schedule where its planned ahead and I'm game if all works out.



Sounds good to me. We have a couple teams here in albany that would fish. A few of us went out there today in the rough weather.


----------



## 7smitty14 (Jan 2, 2011)

anytime you guys want to do a tournament over there id be interested. i would like to do a team tournament. make it 35 per boat 5 big fish


----------



## gsu51 (Feb 16, 2011)

Smitty that looks like a bb boom pic in your avatar


----------

